# Samba Freigabe eines vfat Laufwerkes



## kodak (13. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte eine an meinen Linuxrechner angeschlossene USB Festplatte mit einer FAT32-Partition im Netz rw freigeben. Die Frage ist: wie bekomme ich den RW Modus hin? Momentan kann ich nur lesen.

Wo liegt das Problem mit dem Berechtigungen?

der smbd läuft als root und den gastaccount habe ich auch testweise auf root gesetzt:
Meine smb.conf:

```
[global]
map to guest = bad user
guest account = root

workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)

[media]
# Allgemein
path = /mnt/usb1/media
comment = Daten auf der externen Festplatte
available = yes
browseable = yes
guest ok = yes
writeable = yes
```

Die Festplatte wurde auch als root gemountet und die Berechtigungen dort stehen auch auf root:

```
benjamin@srv1:~$ ls /mnt/usb1/ -lh
insgesamt 315M
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  63M 2010-07-13 17:23 image.zip
drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  32K 2010-11-11 19:00 media
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  32K 2010-09-29 21:48 msdownld.tmp
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  32K 2009-03-31 13:35 Nero BackItUp 4 Essentials
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  32K 2010-07-11 14:20 $RECYCLE.BIN
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    0 2010-11-08 22:33 test
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 190M 2006-08-09 23:58 TMPIMAGE.TAR
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  63M 2010-07-13 18:36 tmpimage.tgz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 253K 2010-11-07 15:10 treeinfo.wc
```

Was muss ich noch einstellen, um den Schreibzugriff auf die Festplatte zu bekommen? Bzw. welche Berechtigungen kann ich in der smbd.conf wieder zurücknehmen, sodass der Zugriff als Gast immernoch funktioniert?

Gruß
Kodak

PS: System ist Ubuntu 10.04 Mini-installation ohne x11


----------



## kodak (15. November 2010)

Ich bin doch nicht etwa der Einzige, der versucht auf einer Fat32-Partition eine Freigabe einzurichten?


----------



## Navy (15. November 2010)

Ist das Laufwerk mit Schreibrechten gemountet?
Wie meldest Du Dich an dem System an? (Gast, root, $USER)
Ist ein smb-passwort für den Account vergeben worden oder authentifizierst Du mittels PAM gegen /etc/{shadow,passwd}?


----------



## kodak (15. November 2010)

Das Laufwerk ist rw gemountet. Zugriff habe ich nur per sudo, da root der Besitzer ist. Rechte kann ich ja auf FAT32 nicht ändern.
Am System melde ich ubuntu-Standardmäßig als Benutzer an. Der Samba ist auch nur die Standartinstallation, ich habe nur den Gastzugang aktiviert.


----------



## Navy (15. November 2010)

Die Authentifizierung auf dem System ist egal. Wie aber authentifizierst Du Dich gegenüber Samba?

Das Problem wird wohl aber sein, dass Samba selber nicht auf dem System schreiben darf. Guck Dir unbedingt mal die /etc/fstab an und mounte das Ding mit den entsprechenden Paramtern (speziell: gid, umask)


----------

